# Picture of some elk antler sheds.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sent this picture of these sheds I found on Monday to Catcapper. He said I should post em for ya all to see, actually he said I had to post the pic, lol. Wandered around the mountain for a few hours today to see if I could find any more with no luck. Still seeing quite a few bulls still wearing their antlers. Found a few good muley antlers this year.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That's awesome. I can hardly find any whitetail sheds around here. Last one i found could fit in my palm!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a nice one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great find Ruger, sounds like you had a good hike.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, very cool to find those antler sheds. Hopefully you find a few more as the rest of the bulls drop their antlers.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice sheds, wish we had some of them around here. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like they have good color--Thanks for sharing the find.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

man there must be some large bulls around there,thats a heck of a 6x6 shed

when i look at sheds like that i see a whole lot of knife handles and knapping tools

makes me drool lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I see predator and crow calls.....LOTS of them!


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a picture from a three day weekend last spring in BC.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oooooo i see money in that pick with the moose antlers

if you cut the billets(the end that attaches to the skull)off right at the paddle,each one looks like it would weigh just over a pound

knappers will pay right around $75 each for them,same with the longer tines.

then the paddels you sell to knife makers and you could get that and then some for each paddle

like i said i see money right there and lots of it

i have a partial paddle i have been saving to make some new grips for my 1911 .45

all kinds of usefull things can be made from them,not just $$$


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some awesome looking moose sheds!! Guys, I know people come up with great things to make out of antlers, but it always kinda brings a tear to my eye to see an antler cut up into pieces, lol. Kinda bitter-sweet cuz I like things that are made of antlers too. Just don't cut up the ones I find, all others are fair game, lol.,


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't cut em up either. I just hang em up and admire them in the garage as I walk by.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

4Cody4 said:


> I don't cut em up either. I just hang em up and admire them in the garage as I walk by.


Although I have considered stock piling em for a few years and then selling em to pay for a hunting trip to Alaska.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that idea !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah !! A hunting trip to Alaska....+1


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My brother-in-law found the left side of this bull about 3 weeks ago. He took one of my brothers and myself into the area today to look for the other side. I happened to come across the right side today. Pretty good to get em matched up. Brother-in-law did a rough score on em and came up to 318 inches of bone, not to bad for this area.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice sheds Ruger, I'd be hunting that area next year............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Those are some nice ones, I'm with 220, you need to be there come season.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great find, if that is their winter range then they may not be there come hunting season, unless you have a late draw for that area then your odds go up running into them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

hassell said:


> Great find, if that is their winter range then they may not be there come hunting season, unless you have a late draw for that area then your odds go up running into them.


Definitely winter range and migration routes.


----------

